# New concordant PTE scores for EOI



## zangyizhan (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Pearson has published the latest concordance report where concordant PTE scores are adjusted.

They've raised the score from 79 to 84 to be equivalent to the IELTS score of 8.0.

Is there any chance that the DoHA will adjust their requirements accordingly?

Any thoughts?


----------



## zzh315 (Dec 2, 2020)

most likely


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

They have a range, do you mean from 79 to 84 is equivalent to 8?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## zangyizhan (Oct 22, 2020)

darkknight2099 said:


> They have a range, do you mean from 79 to 84 is equivalent to 8?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


No, 79 used to be equivalent to 8, but now they changed it to 84.


----------



## zangyizhan (Oct 22, 2020)

I have got 79 already. If the DoHA change their rule, say, in January 2021, and I will be able to get my 5 points for working experience in the following month, does this mean that I will have to retake the PTE test?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

zangyizhan said:


> I have got 79 already. If the DoHA change their rule, say, in January 2021, and I will be able to get my 5 points for working experience in the following month, does this mean that I will have to retake the PTE test?


Probably


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

I have not given up on the quest for PR yet but now I must say, forget 189, let it go


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Can you guys share the link? PTE site seems down right now


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

I am cancelling my PTE and leaving 189 behind. This is bull****. https://pearsonpte.com/articles/2020-pte-and-ielts-concordance-report-summary-and-faqs/


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

What will happen to the application already lodged.


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

What will happen to the application already lodged.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

anujtaya said:


> What will happen to the application already lodged.


This will not affect the already lodged Visa applications.


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

Still says 79 for superior in PTE website.





Australian visa information | Pearson PTE


Find out what PTE Academic score you need for Australia’s Department of Home Affairs visas for work, study, or migration.




pearsonpte.com


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

Govt has been notified. They have yet to act on it. But they sure will.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

This could be the last blow to point tested stream visas.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

If anything, it will be loss for PTE rather than 189 seekers who already lost all hope


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RichardTuan said:


> If anything, it will be loss for PTE rather than 189 seekers who already lost all hope


From what little I have seen, most applicants who get more then 79 in all subjects generally get closer to 90 marks
So actually very few applicants will be affected
Cheers


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh noooooo! I scored 84 in total but 83 in three bands. Really don’t want to take the test again. Part of me is already dead after seating six exams.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

NB said:


> From what little I have seen, most applicants who get more then 79 in all subjects generally get closer to 90 marks
> So actually very few applicants will be affected
> Cheers


84 for each band is not very easy I think


----------



## Kurt Semmler (Dec 2, 2020)

NB said:


> From what little I have seen, most applicants who get more then 79 in all subjects generally get closer to 90 marks
> So actually very few applicants will be affected
> Cheers


Nope NB. Among almost 100 high scoring PTE results in the past year i had access to look at, more than two thirds do not comply with the new definition of superior english by Pearson. 
The only remaining hope IMO is for the DHA is to apply the new rule to tests taken on or after December 1st, on which new rules were introduced.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

NB said:


> From what little I have seen, most applicants who get more then 79 in all subjects generally get closer to 90 marks
> So actually very few applicants will be affected
> Cheers


I somewhat agree. Those who have superior English have nothing to worry about. It levels the playing field and brings the difference down to what actually matters: work experience.


----------



## nykz94 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hope this will weed out point tested visa applicants. As a test, PTE was too easy anyway.

If you notice, the requirements for low and mid range are now less; e.g. toscore 6.0 IELTS you only need 46 pts in PTE

I think DHA would definitely follow the new score guides to take some heat off the criticism on the english requirements for partner visas. Now with new PTE points conversion, no reason for partner visa applicants to not take English test. The real money for DHA is in student visa and partner visa, so they couldn’t give two fcks about 189 and 190, especially now since the focus will be on GTI and regional visas, where points don’t matter.


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

Someone wrote this on another platform, not sure how accurate this is:
"
Oh well - it might be a discussion about how PTE compares to IELTS, but it has nothing to do about the changes to the immigration regulations and visa requirements. 
IMMI 15/005 specifies passports, tests, and scores for vocational, competent, proficient, and superior English. 
Unless IMMI 15/005 will be replaced by another legislation nothing's gonna change in terms of scoring. 


Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification of Language Tests, Score and Passports 2015 - IMMI 15/005


BTW - I have deleted all the posts about "PTE changes".
Functional English is specified under the Immigration (Education) Act 1971
"




Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

darkknight2099 said:


> Someone wrote this on another platform, not sure how accurate this is:
> "
> Oh well - it might be a discussion about how PTE compares to IELTS, but it has nothing to do about the changes to the immigration regulations and visa requirements.
> IMMI 15/005 specifies passports, tests, and scores for vocational, competent, proficient, and superior English.
> ...


It most likely will change.


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah my feeling as well 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

So from now on it is 84+ instead of 79+. 
Don't you feel it is so strange that they moved 50 to 46 , 65 to 66 and then 79 jumped by a whole 5 points. 

Moreover, this study has huge conflict of interest as it was done by the company itself, and for sure they have their own motives and incentives to play with scores. 

Reducing the score for the mid range to attract more studens to take pte rather than other tests. On the other hand increase it for the high end because they know for sure that this high end used for migration and people are disperate to score that extra 20 points, thus they make more money from these changes from both cohorts: students and migrants.

I was looking at the sample size and let me tell you something this sample size is quite low around 500 and the people who actually shared the score cards are less than 200 thus it means they depend on word of mouth from 300 participants in this study. Moreover they claimed that they did this study over the years. How come they spent 11 years to collect less than 200 score cards and propose a drastic change in the scoring system?

Of course we can talk forever about this but no one cares, it is just money making machine. 

Missed the 84 by one point in one section and another 2 points in another section. Now I'm not superior in English for missing 3 points. Give me a break!

Thanks for coming to my ED talk now go back and restudy PTE again!




Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

Exactly, it is better to concentrate on your field than taking the test multiple times to get a high score.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

darkknight2099 said:


> So from now on it is 84+ instead of 79+.
> Don't you feel it is so strange that they moved 50 to 46 , 65 to 66 and then 79 jumped by a whole 5 points.
> 
> Moreover, this study has huge conflict of interest as it was done by the company itself, and for sure they have their own motives and incentives to play with scores.
> ...


It is a business at the end of the day. Everyone knew that PTE was the easiest English test that awarded points so I'm glad this happened. I do hope DHA reconsiders the points allowed for those that hold English speaking country passports (or at least consider the amount of time spent in one of those countries).


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

darkknight2099 said:


> So from now on it is 84+ instead of 79+.
> Don't you feel it is so strange that they moved 50 to 46 , 65 to 66 and then 79 jumped by a whole 5 points.
> 
> Moreover, this study has huge conflict of interest as it was done by the company itself, and for sure they have their own motives and incentives to play with scores.
> ...


79+ first time is getting easier day by day so increasing to 84+ will force many to take the test again and again. But they seem forget that superior English only matters for 189 seekers most of whom are now camels with a broken back and ready to give up on this path. As for students I cannot imagine anything easier than PTE50, lowering a bit makes little sense to me.
Anw, I do not understand the motive of this


----------



## 0waf0 (Dec 3, 2020)

Will this impact already lodged 189 visa applications? I would be very pissed if I have to retake my PTE after all that pain and effort.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

0waf0 said:


> Will this impact already lodged 189 visa applications? I would be very pissed if I have to retake my PTE after all that pain and effort.


Lodged an EOI? Probably. If you have already lodged a visa application, you'll be fine.


----------



## 0waf0 (Dec 3, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> Lodged an EOI? Probably. If you have already lodged a visa application, you'll be fine.


lodged application bro, lodged 27th of January.


----------



## nykz94 (Jan 15, 2020)

darkknight2099 said:


> So from now on it is 84+ instead of 79+.
> Don't you feel it is so strange that they moved 50 to 46 , 65 to 66 and then 79 jumped by a whole 5 points.
> 
> Moreover, this study has huge conflict of interest as it was done by the company itself, and for sure they have their own motives and incentives to play with scores.
> ...


Keep practicing man, I got 88+ all bands on my second try; granted that I took the test back in May last year, which supposedly was much easier than the current test. 

Trust me, this is a change for the better. If the new scores apply for all current EOIs pending for invitation, lots of people are going to lose points, meaning less competition if you manage to get superior English. It is the survival of the fittest.


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

Did the DHA approved the same?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AprilLuvCloud said:


> Did the DHA approved the same?


Nope
But expect it to be implemented soon
Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

darkknight2099 said:


> So from now on it is 84+ instead of 79+.
> Don't you feel it is so strange that they moved 50 to 46 , 65 to 66 and then 79 jumped by a whole 5 points.
> 
> Moreover, this study has huge conflict of interest as it was done by the company itself, and for sure they have their own motives and incentives to play with scores.
> ...


Can't agree with you more. Very doggy from Pearson.
To be fair, this change should NOT be implemented to those who have already done PTE before yesterday and used it for immigration/school enrolment purpose including EOI. DHA may change the rules accordingly but they should be careful setting the time frame.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

JennyWang said:


> Can't agree with you more. Very doggy from Pearson.
> To be fair, this change should NOT be implemented to those who have already done PTE before yesterday and used it for immigration/school enrolment purpose including EOI. DHA may change the rules accordingly but they should be careful setting the time frame.


Why shouldn't it? The test difficulty remains the same. PTE has just said that the new score ranges are closer aligned to IELTS.


----------



## nykz94 (Jan 15, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> Why shouldn't it? The test difficulty remains the same. PTE has just said that the new score ranges are closer aligned to IELTS.


So much this.

There are no changes to the PTE test or how it is marked so why does it matter if you take the test before or after the changes?

IELTS was and is still the standard test to gauge English proficiency; as an alternative to IELTS, PTE scoring should be as close as possible to IELTS’ scoring system if Pearson want to be recognised for immigration purpose in other countries, not just Australia.

Was it fair to the people who studied their ass off to get 8.0 in IELTS, back when PTE was first introduced? What about people who now has 84+ pts, is it fair to them?

And let’s be real here, PTE was not treated as a “real” English test, most PTE training centres teach tricks or ways to cheat the scoring system that test takers can get the most points possible. Personally, I know some people that got 79 pts from memorising templates and question banks, and couldn’t form a coherent sentence to save their lives.


----------



## Kurt Semmler (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey Fellas
Last Night, I gave a look at a database of 597 high scoring PTE results (79+ each skill); mainly scored by Indian and Persian applicants during the past 12 months. Of these, 433 cases do NOT comply with the recently set bar of 84+ which is quite astonishing. In other words, according to this dataset, Almost out of any four people considered having superior knowledge of English before, only one would pass the 84+ b.
If you are 84+, cudos to you. If DHA adopts the suggestion, It is going to give you a huge boost on your way to get your PR.
Wish you all the best


----------



## firooz ahadi (Dec 5, 2020)

Kurt Semmler said:


> Nope NB. Among almost 100 high scoring PTE results in the past year i had access to look at, more than two thirds do not comply with the new definition of superior english by Pearson.
> The only remaining hope IMO is for the DHA is to apply the new rule to tests taken on or after December 1st, on which new rules were introduced.


----------



## firooz ahadi (Dec 5, 2020)

AprilLuvCloud said:


> Oh noooooo! I scored 84 in total but 83 in three bands. Really don’t want to take the test again. Part of me is already dead after seating six exams.


----------



## doccotas (Oct 7, 2018)

Kurt Semmler said:


> Hey Fellas
> Last Night, I gave a look at a database of 597 high scoring PTE results (79+ each skill); mainly scored by Indian and Persian applicants during the past 12 months. Of these, 433 cases do NOT comply with the recently set bar of 84+ which is quite astonishing. In other words, according to this dataset, Almost out of any four people considered having superior knowledge of English before, only one would pass the 84+ b.
> If you are 84+, cudos to you. If DHA adopts the suggestion, It is going to give you a huge boost on your way to get your PR.
> Wish you all the best


Hi mate
Could you tell me where I can get the high score database? 
Cheers


----------



## Rohit.randhawa (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi guys,
Pearson posted an update on their website about the changes. can you please tell me what exactly it means ?
specially the line"A candidate who scored 79 will continue to score a 79, their level of English Proficiency will remain the same." does that mean if it was superior english previously, it will stay same ? 
*"Update:*
We know that some of you have been worried about aspects of our Concordance Report, published below. We didn’t intend to confuse anyone so we hope that this message helps explain. 
The report is about how the PTE scores align with IELTS scores. Nothing has changed to the PTE exam itself, how it is scored, or the scores that you need to achieve for your Australian, New Zealand and UK visas or for university admissions. 
Your PTE test result is still valid and will not change. A candidate who scored 79 will continue to score a 79, their level of English Proficiency will remain the same.
We’d like to explain a little about the purpose of the Concordance Report – it is to enable Governments, Universities and professional bodies to see how we have updated our score ranges against IELTS bands.
It does not require them to make any changes or to take any action regarding your PTE test scores. For the majority of universities, where the test scores are typically set in the mid-range for academic admissions purposes, there is minimal change to the scores.
If universities, professional bodies, such as Nursing, or the Australian, New Zealand or UK governments decide to review their PTE Academic score requirements and make changes we expect this would happen over a period of months and years and that notice would be given if score requirements change so that everyone is aware and can prepare.
We hope this has clarified the purpose of our report. If you have the time, we do have more information and FAQS available below.
We would also be pleased to hear from you if you have any further questions: Contact Us | PTE Academic"






2020 PTE and IELTS Concordance Report | Pearson PTE


A guide to the concordance report – showing the relationship between PTE scores and those from IELTS and TOEFL.




pearsonpte.com


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rohit.randhawa said:


> Hi guys,
> Pearson posted an update on their website about the changes. can you please tell me what exactly it means ?
> specially the line"A candidate who scored 79 will continue to score a 79, their level of English Proficiency will remain the same." does that mean if it was superior english previously, it will stay same ?
> *"Update:*
> ...


What they have said is correct to some extent
It’s correct that Nothing changes till such time that DHA adopts the reports and changes their score requirements
But it’s speculation on their part that DHA will take months or even years to implement it as they can implement it very soon also

Cheers


----------



## Kurt Semmler (Dec 2, 2020)

doccotas said:


> Hi mate
> Could you tell me where I can get the high score database?
> Cheers


First source is a Sydney based PTE academy called "Language Academy" whose page on facebook publishes high scoring results from their students and based on the data I did the analysis myself. 
The other source is an Iranian language academy and a friend of mine working there provided me with the data.
Cases only include those with 79+ in all four skills and there is no overlap between the two datasets.
Cheers


----------



## Kurt Semmler (Dec 2, 2020)

NB said:


> What they have said is correct to some extent
> It’s correct that Nothing changes till such time that DHA adopts the reports and changes their score requirements
> But it’s speculation on their part that DHA will take months or even years to implement it as they can implement it very soon also
> 
> Cheers


Well said. My estimate is that because of the clear negative discrimination against those taking IELTS, DHA would very soon initiate the legislative process to amend the related piece of legislation (IMMI 15/005). But passing such things normally takes weeks if not months. But then again according to Pearson, they had already informed DHA from the changes before 1st of December; meaning the legislative process could have already started.
On the other hand updating the EOI skill select website and the platform used by DHA officers would not take much time (matter of a few weeks maximum) thus leaving the legislative process the bottleneck. My estimate for new chnages to take effect is 1-2 months.
Wish you all the best
Kurt


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

Kurt Semmler said:


> Well said. My estimate is that because of the clear negative discrimination against those taking IELTS, DHA would very soon initiate the legislative process to amend the related piece of legislation (IMMI 15/005). But passing such things normally takes weeks if not months. But then again according to Pearson, they had already informed DHA from the changes before 1st of December; meaning the legislative process could have already started.
> On the other hand updating the EOI skill select website and the platform used by DHA officers would not take much time (matter of a few weeks maximum) thus leaving the legislative process the bottleneck. My estimate for new chnages to take effect is 1-2 months.
> Wish you all the best
> Kurt


Hi Kurt, 
Thanks for sharing. I agree that if DHA wants to make a move, it can be done really quick.
While as a tired person who’s sadly preparing for a PTE test again, I am hoping that updating the legislation about language definitions is not in a very high priority on DHA’s agenda.

Anyhow all the best to us all.


----------

